# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Corais Moles >  Nephthyigorgia spp.

## Paulo Santos

O meu Strawberry Coral.

----------


## Gil Miguel

Cor:  vermelho

Dieta: Planktivoro, comidas em pó ( é imprescindivel ser alimentado com phytoplanckton, micro-planckton)

Agressividade: 2

Dificuldade: 5

Iluminação : 1 (cavernicola, não fotossintético)

Corrente: 4 (correntes alternadas e especificas)

Notas Gerais: Coral totalmente desaconselhado e de manutenção extremamente dificil, casos muito raros de sucesso em cativeiro (só conheço o do Paulo  :Smile:   :Smile:  ).Necessitam de correntes alternadas e muito caracteristicas.Colocar de cabeça para baixo em zona de nenhuma ou muito pouca iluminação no aquario.

----------

